# Feathered legs on an AMERICAN Fantail?! Whats going on?



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

One of my baby American Fantails has feathered legs right down to the feet! Their not suppose to  Anybody know what's going on with this?
I have no crosses in my Fantail loft, nobody has feathered legs, and have never had any offspring with feathered legs.
Is this a genetic thing from 'way back' or something?


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

cool, I would say it is a throwback from someone in the family tree, do not think it happens like a mutation out of the blue. get some pics sometime.. sounds nice.


----------



## almondman (Aug 22, 2009)

Way cool a new breed is born! maybe Indian fantail history?!


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

It's recessive and just now decided to show up


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Post pics as he grows Waynette. Wonder how feathered they will be.


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

MaryOfExeter said:


> It's recessive and just now decided to show up


Well if that ain't something! I'm going to have one little odd duck in my loft 
I have him/her in the house with another one, hand raising them. They were 2 single babies that I almost lost in that heat spell we had 2 weeks ago. The days were 80 and the nights were 30! The parents didn't keep them warm enough and they were almost comatose when I found them in the morning. 
Now were back to normal temps........40-50 during the day, 20-30 at night.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Pics Please!


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

Jay3 said:


> Pics Please!


I'll get some tomorrow.........He's really cute, he has fluffy legs


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Great! We'll be waiting!


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

Sorry....there not very good pictures  They just ate, they need a bath, and he kept running toward the camera!









Looks like he's going to be a Blue Check



















Looks like the leg feathering is going to be quite full.


----------



## almondman (Aug 22, 2009)

Amazing!


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

OH, that's cute. Curious to see him as he grows.


----------



## horseart4u (Jun 16, 2011)

sorry but the white one i thought was a chicken LOL....yes keep us posted on his growth wanna see how much feathering he gets..


----------



## Doves1111 (Mar 5, 2005)

horseart4u said:


> sorry but the white one i thought was a chicken LOL....yes keep us posted on his growth wanna see how much feathering he gets..


OMG...I did too LOL!!! Sorry Waynette...I'm not laughing at your baby...it's beautiful...I'm just old and blind!
I can't wait to see the one with the feathered feet when he/she is matured...so cool looking!

Dawn


----------



## rudolph.est (May 14, 2009)

Looks like a throwback to me aswell.

As Becky mentioned, feathered legs (grouse legged) is a recessive gene, and can go for many generations without showing up.

I recently bred a crested homer, so these things do happen.

For a long time people have believed that homers with feathered legs or crests are a sign of too much inbreeding, but that is not necesarily true. It just means that two recessive genes ended up in the same bird. Other people might tell you that these traits are proof that the birds are not pure bred, but again, this is a fallacy.


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

Chicken!! LOL
I understand 'throwbacks' in dog breeding, but for some reason I just didn't apply it to pigeons  Thanks for the input, I'll get some better pictures


----------

